# weight to age ratio.



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Just wondering if there is some sort of weight's for age ratio for a.p.b.t.
I mean, for example, when a female pup is 20 weeks, around what should she weigh ? Like a sort of guide line ?

I tried searching the forum but can't find anything ?

I'm asking because Jaz is 13 weeks old and weighs dead on 20 lbs because I weighed her earlier today.


----------



## South_Stockton (Sep 21, 2009)

i wondered the same thing. is there any kind of age weight chart i can look at. i believe it really depends on the bloodline and the parents of your pup. not sure though could be wrong. Remy is 7 mos and weighs 45lbs.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2009)

It varies from bloodline to bloodline and breed to breed i dont believe there is a standard weight to age ratio for all dogs or pits...i still remember when my dog was 10 weeks and i was at petco with him and there was a bull mastiff there and he was twice the size and the same exact age.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Jaz's dad said:


> Just wondering if there is some sort of weight's for age ratio for a.p.b.t.
> I mean, for example, when a female pup is 20 weeks, around what should she weigh ? Like a sort of guide line ?
> 
> I tried searching the forum but can't find anything ?
> ...


My pluto was 35 pounds at 5 months old, then at 1 yr he was 65 pounds in athletic shape (not conditioned) he wasnt papered thought so IDK what lines he came from

Bernie is 11 weeks old and he is at 23 pounds UKC registered.


----------

